# pedal car



## bobsbikes (Jun 30, 2017)

looking for some one with some pedal car parts I need a steering shaft for a 60 murray t-bird v front
pedal car I broke the treaded part off were the steering wheel goes any body please
(repaired my old shaft no longer need one)


----------



## Shawn (Jul 19, 2017)

Speedway Motors sells a lot of pedal car parts. For anyone needing things they may be helpful.


----------



## bobsbikes (Jul 20, 2017)

thanks shawn I have got stuff from speedway motors before tha do have a lot of parts for
pedal cars/ wagons / good sorce for parts by the way I fixed mine weld new piece on


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 20, 2017)

Pedalcarsandparts.com has pedal car parts also.


----------

